# Vaping helped reverse the effects of my Bells Palsy!!



## Alex (21/7/15)

Vaping helped reverse the effects of my Bells Palsy!! self.electronic_cigarette

submitted to reddit 15 hours ago * by Valenski

I have been a smoker for 20 plus years and finally quit about 3 weeks ago thanks to vaping. I got Bells Palsy about 4 years ago which to those of you that do not know Bells Palsy causes partial paralysis of your face. In some people all the muscle and nerve control comes back and in others such as Sylvester Stallone it never comes back. When i got Bells Palsy 4 or so years ago the doctor said about 70 % of my muscle and nerve control had returned but more than likely the rest would never come back. A week or so ago i noticed my face being all tingly and weird on the right side which is the side i got Bells on. After going to the doctor today he confirmed i now have about 90% control returned. He asked me if i had done anything different recently to which i replied yes i quit smoking cigs and starting vaping. He instantly stated this is the reason why my nerves and feeling are returning again. Apparently not smoking Cigs has improved my blood flow and circulation which in return has resulted in more blood flow to the nerve that causes Bells Palsy.

So in short Vaping allowed me to quit smoking after 25 years and because of that my circulation has improved and so has the muscle and nerve control in my facial muscles! We still are unaware of the long term effects of vaping but the short term effect has been AMAZING!!

EDIT: Let me clarify that in NO way am i saying vaping cured my Bells Palsy. It helped me quit smoking which helped my blood circulation that in return has brought more feeling and nerve control back to my face. I am also not saying this would have the same effect on someone else in my same position.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...aping_helped_reverse_the_effects_of_my_bells/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (21/7/15)

Wonderful indeed!


----------



## kimbo (21/7/15)

I had Bell Palsy three times .. st3 st6 and st9

Nothing so far on my side 

But the Behcets ulcers i have not seen since i started vaping

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/7/15)

Wow that is very very interesting!

We have a customer who has MS and he has said Vaping has helped him with that dramatically as well. I have not been able to convince him to join the forum yet but I will ask him to write us a piece on his story.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

